# Diarrhea



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Rooster has had nothing but watery poop for several days. There's no substance to it at all. He's eating and acting fine. The tips of his comb were purple yesterday but fine today. I've noticed he's not crowing either although he's never been an avid crower. Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Mereks - worst case. Coccidiosis - treated with corrid (ampolium you put in the water.).


----------

